# Help with ButterCloud's barking!



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Some of you guys know I'm living in an apt. now. Cloud's having a hard time adjusting but it seems like it's been getting better. Last night I was talking to this girl across the hall from me and I was asking her if Cloud has been bugging her and she said no. And then I asked if you think the girl below me has any issues and she said she did talk to her about how Cloud barks ALL THE TIME when I'm away. He just doesn't stop. Hearing that made me soooo depressed. 

I haven't been able to talk to her yet. I dont even know what to talk to her about. All I can think about saying is "I'm sorry," but what else? Today, I took my alarm clock radio in the kitchen where I leave him and turned it up a lil loud hoping that he wont here any other noises. I'm thinking MAYBE it's because he's in an apt. and can here EVERYTHING and that's why he constantly barks, but I'm not sure. My bf said to put a muzzle on him, but what about days I'm gone for over 9 hrs? 

I may sound over dramatic right now. I'm just so busy and stressed with school. Next wk I have 4 major tests. Any advice is appreciated. 

Sorry I haven't been keeping up. Thanks!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I live in an apt and the boys hear when other people get home and walk up and down the stairs, so it really could be that Cloud is hearing other people. I wouldn't muzzle him because no one will be around just in case something happens, the muzzle could get caught on something or shift so that it blocks his mouth too much. I don't like the idea of keeping a muzzle on for barking. Is there a room that is more quiet than others? When I'm not home, the boys stay towards the back of the apt away from the doors and stairs. I keep the tv on to drown out other noises that the boys may bark at. Do you keep the windows open while you are out? He might be barking at outside noises. Maybe he is looking out the windows and barking at people walking by? I would try to talk to the girl downstairs before stressing out about it too much. Just throwing out some suggestions. Good luck on your tests and I hope you can solve this problem soon.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish I had a solution for you.. Tuffy has a major barking problem that I'm still trying to solve. But if you think that he's barking because he's hearing a lot of sounds from outside you might want to try leaving on a box fan while you are gone. Get a really loud one and since the sound is white noise it does a really good job of drowning out outside noises. Does ButterCloud like kongs or anything like that? I've found that leaving one of those with them keeps them occupied and less likely to bark. Good luck! If you find a secret fix let me know!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Sep 20 2005, 09:24 PM
> *I wish I had a solution for you.. Tuffy has a major barking problem that I'm still trying to solve.  But if you think that he's barking because he's hearing a lot of sounds from outside you might want to try leaving on a box fan while you are gone.  Get a really loud one and since the sound is white noise it does a really good job of drowning out outside noises.  Does ButterCloud like kongs or anything like that?  I've found that leaving one of those with them keeps them occupied and less likely to bark.  Good luck!  If you find a secret fix let me know!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101628*


[/QUOTE]


I was going to suggest a box fan as well. 
I used it when I lived in the dorm all the time. If I didn't want the actual air...I would turn it backwards so the air blew toward the wall. That box fan will drown out a lot of noise. I would say the fan, combined with a windowless inside room (if you have one) may do the trick. 

I know how it must feel to think your baby is bothering other people and you can't do anything about it.

Have you tried a twist-n-treat with his favorite goodies in it? Maybe that will wear him out enough to sleep.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thye also have those little white noise machines (made by Homedics, I think) that play gentle rain, heartbeat, ocean noises, etc. that are supposed to drown out background noise and be soothing.

Cloud was used to having you home more and having Noriko for company, too, so this is a big adjustment. Hopefully, he'll get used to the new noises and settle down.

Tough for everyone (you and your neighbors) to have a constantly barking dog.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 21 2005, 07:40 AM
> *Thye also have those little white noise machines (made by Homedics, I think) that play gentle rain, heartbeat, ocean noises, etc. that are supposed to drown out background noise and be soothing.
> 
> Cloud was used to having you home more and having Noriko for company, too, so this is a big adjustment. Hopefully, he'll get used to the new noises and settle down.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
just curious...what happened to Noriko? I'm sure I probably missed a post on this, but I don't get to read all of them. As for the barking, I wish I knew what to tell you...Tucker barks at every noise he hears as well. Luckily we don't live in an apartment right now, but if we did, I would probably try the fan or tv or radio.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Wish I could help as well.. but kodie doesnt stop barking even when its completely slient.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Sep 21 2005, 09:05 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just curious...what happened to Noriko? I'm sure I probably missed a post on this, but I don't get to read all of them. As for the barking, I wish I knew what to tell you...Tucker barks at every noise he hears as well. Luckily we don't live in an apartment right now, but if we did, I would probably try the fan or tv or radio.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101701
[/B][/QUOTE]
Noriko is staying with her boyfriend.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sorry I can't think of anything other than what has been suggested but I have found that our furkids are very vocal, Scooby included. We did the water bottle thing for a while and would give him a shot of water for excessive yapping and that worked for a while till he made a game out of it. Now I just put him in a room alone with the gate up till he decides to quit, that has worked very well for us but we are here with him and we are in our own house so he is not bothering anyone but us. I would say Buttercloud is just barking because he is alone and that is very hard to break unless you invest in one of those no bark collars that give them a sniff or squirt of something when they bark, not sure if I like them but if he is bothering your neighbors you probably need to get it under contol. I wouldn't recommend muzzling him for that length of time while you are not there but you could perhaps try to use one while you are there to control his barking and remove it when he stops to get the message across. Leaving him muzzled for that length of time ie 9 hours would bother me because how could he drink or nibble his food when necessary with it on?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is that an option? Cloud going back home to be with Noriko if he doesn't stop barking?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Living in an apartment is hard for a puppy with all the strang noises, I mean in terms of barking. I think it really depends on the dog. When I live in my apartment with my first maltase she never barked only if someone came over and was sitting down and then decided to get up. I never did figure that out. She whould not stop barking until they sat down again or I held her. 

The neigbough down the hall had a yorkie and it barked at every noise. You could tell the puppy was right up against the door. It barked when the elevator opened and closed when people passed there door or even when the garbage shoot door was open , that was way on the other end of the hallway.
I did not mind much as you can tell if someone was there that shouldn't be. We did not have a lot of movement in the building.

With my first maltase she had the spare room it was big enough for a single bed small dresser just to give you an idea. She had all her toys and crate and water and food in there. I would leave the sliding door slightly open so she could go in and out of there when she pleased when she was older. No one even mentioned about her barking may be try and put your puppy in the room far from the door until they get used to the apartment and the strange noises. Also leave a T-shirt with your sent on it. That may help. Now that I think about it.. She did not even bark at the yorkie next door barking. lol. Best of lucky i'm still workin one stoping chester form barking in our house.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 21 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Is that an option? Cloud going back home to be with Noriko if he doesn't stop barking?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101771*


[/QUOTE]

Noooooooo....Can you live w/o you Lil Lady? And I think I said this before, but he doesnt care much for Noriko. They dont even care to see each other when I bring him home.

I could bring him in my bedroom instead of the kitchen whenever I get a fan for the room. The reason I haven't yet is because my bedroom is RIGHT below her bedroom. But the bedroom isn't close to the hallway so maybe if he hears less noise he would be less inclined to bark? I don't know...I'd do it because it'll block out more noise but I wouldn't do it because it's right on top of my neighbor's bedroom. What do you think?


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

ewh, ewh!! I have an idea... do you have a news talk radio station? If so try keeping that on in the same room, apparently constain voices are good and re-assuring and hey you never know he may learn something.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am not sure what to suggest since I haven't experienced this with Miko. But I don't think you should worry about this if you have exams coming up!! Good luck on the exams!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Sep 21 2005, 06:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooooooo....Can you live w/o you Lil Lady? And I think I said this before, but he doesnt care much for Noriko. They dont even care to see each other when I bring him home.

I could bring him in my bedroom instead of the kitchen whenever I get a fan for the room. The reason I haven't yet is because my bedroom is RIGHT below her bedroom. But the bedroom isn't close to the hallway so maybe if he hears less noise he would be less inclined to bark? I don't know...I'd do it because it'll block out more noise but I wouldn't do it because it's right on top of my neighbor's bedroom. What do you think?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=101862
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would move him to the room, reason is I think he is barking because he hears noises in the hallway., I forgot to meantion I also had a door stopper that block air from coming in my apartment. I'm sure it also helped keep the noise down. Turning on the radio is also a good idea and best of luck on your exams .


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 21, 2005)

i'm gone for almost 12 hrs at a time when i'm at work. I leave the TV/Radio on for my dog; and it seems to work. he's adjusted to the time now. In the beginning i invested in a shock collar; i know some ppl might think this is inhumane; but i tried it on myself first, and the jolt is not very intense. and you get imediate results... now he just knows not to bark when the collar's on. another option is the citronella one that sprays a mist when they bark.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

OMG!!!!














I really, really understand your situation!!!

I just moved Feb 1 into a new apartment (a large studio) and it's much larger building than my old place. Lots of traffic in the hallways and noises from outside leaking thru the window...

And Jack STILL barks like nuts when I leave. It's more like a horrible crying noise than actual barking, but I know that one of my neighbors has already complained because he sleeps in the day and works at night. Jack used to be able to stay outside his crate in the main room in my old apartment, he was so good -- but NOW I have resorted to keeping the TV on loudish, the fan blowing white noise, and crating Jack in the WALK IN CLOSET (the only room without windows or connecting walls to neighbors!!) while I am in class in the mornings!
















I am so sad to do this and I feel awful but I don't want my apartment building to kick me out so soon... So.. I had to do it. Jack doesn't really mind the crate, he barks MUCH less while he's in there instead of out in the room; but I still feel guilty.







The only thing he does is chew on his feet some, so when I get back from a longer day (like 5 hours or so) his face and feet are all wet from him sliming on them... poor Jacky.

But the barking is a big problem and I don't know what to do about it, besides get him some manners training and crate him until he gets used to the new place. He never barked in the old apartment after about 3 weeks or so...

So that's the only suggestion I have to give you, darling... I really hope it helps. My apartment building is super strict and when I went to drop off a form, the lady in the management office told me about the guy who had complained; and she even went on to say something about ... if I can't get him under control, they might not let the dog stay... like I'd have to get RID of Jack to stay in the building!







NO WAY. So... desperate measures...


----------

